# SA300 or SA302



## ejw07 (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi All, 
Can some decipher the difference between the two SA300 or SA302, my wife has her onw small antique shop makes less then £79,000 (way less) 

Pays her tax every from April to april

What form would i need to acquire, 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

SA300 is Statement of Account, and SA302 is Tax Calculation. Either can be submitted for meeting financial requirement as self-employed.


----------



## ejw07 (Apr 24, 2015)

Joppa thanks a million, i had an inkling about this after reading the application but it said one or the other you need, therein lied the issue and second thoughts..thanks very much for your help..


----------

